# RFT BR50 aufpeppeln



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit neue Lautsprecher geholt, aber trotzdem bin ich gerade wieder hin und weg von den alten Lautsprechern meines Vaters, die ich Jahrelang noch benutzt habe! Ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit dem (für mich) hervoragenden Klang! Drum möchte ich nach mörglichkeit die Boxen wieder aufpeppeln  
Vllt. kennt sie oder hat sie jemand von euch! Und ist mit ihnen auch zufrieden 
mein problem ist das die Membrane sehr gelitten haben (siehe Fotos im Anhang) und so ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke die Tieftöner eigenartige geräusche machen!

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?  Ich hoffe das es nochmal was wird  Und wie viel würde so etwas kosten?

Technische Daten:
Nennbelastbarkeit 50 VA
Höchstbelastbarkeit 80VA
Wiederstand 4 Ohm
Übertragungsbereich 45-220 00 Hz

Lg Danny


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

Uiuiuiui...die Sicken sehen ja wirklich katastrohpal aus. Die kann man aber recht günstig wieder reparieren. Das kann man entweder machen lassen, z.B. hier oder hier, was bei der Menge der kaputten Sicken dann aber doch schon wieder etwas mehr kostet, oder, wenn du es dir zutraust und sauber arbeitest kannst du das auch selber machen.
Die benötigten Sickenringe bekommst du dann z.B. bei Dr. Kurt Möller.
Ich würde dir aber raten, von der Eigenreperatur die Finger zu lassen, das ist nämlich wirklich schwierig (saubere austrennung der alten Sicke, saubere Verklebung der Neuen, Zentrierung der Membran!). Lass das also lieber von Profis machen, auch wenn es etwas teurer wird.
Wichtig ist aber vorher unbedingt mal mit dem Reperaturservice zu reden und mitzuteilen welche Lautsprecher du hast und ob die da überhaupt passende Sicken da haben.

Außerdem sehe ich gerade, dass bei deinen Tieftönern die Dustcaps (die runden Kappen in der Mitte)  alle eingedrückt sind. Wie passiert denn sowas? 
Naja, klanglich hat das eigentlich immer recht geringe Auswirkungen solange sie nicht komplett kaputt (im Sinne von eingerissen sind). Im schlimmsten Fall führt eine eingedrückte Dustcap zu verändertem Abstrahlverhalten, aber sonst ist das eher ein optisches Problem.
Wenn du das aber auch beheben willst gibts verschiedene möglichkeiten:

- vorsichtig mit gut haftendem Klebeband versuchen die Dellen wieder nach außen zu ziehen

Dabei aber wirklich vorsichtig sein, damit du die Dustcaps nicht noch ausversehen einreißt.

- vorsichtig mit einem regelbaren Staubsauger auf niedriger Stufe (also nicht volle Saugleistung!) versuchen die Dustcaps nach außen zu ziehen. Das Staubsaugerrohr sollte dabei möglichst komplett auf den Dustcaps aufliegen da man sie sonst noch schneller einreißt. Auch hier ist wieder Vorsicht geboten. Ein zu starker Staubsauger kann dir die Dustcap einreißen oder auch gleich komplett wegsaugen.

Wenn die Dustcaps eingerissen sind kann man sie recht gut "flicken". Das habe ich selbst schon ein paar mal an gemacht und dabei gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die Lautsprecher sind nach der Behandlung wieder brauchbar und klingen fast wie neu.
Man brauche:

- Küchenrolle (am besten welche, die durch eine Prägung etwas verstärkt ist)
- eine kleine Schüssel zum anrühren
- Holzleim
- Wasser
- Wattestäbchen
- Pinzette
- nach Möglichkeit eine Wärme-Rotlichtlampe

Zuerst reißt(!) man die Küchenrolle in kleine Stückchen, ca. 1-1,5cm lang und breit, ruhig unregelmäßig. Wichtig ist dabei ein faseriger Rand, sonst fehlt später die Stabilität. Das macht man solange bis man einen schönen kleinen Haufen von 50-100 kleinen Stückchen hat.
Danach nimmt man die Schüssel, den Holzleim und das Wasser. Man rühert in der Schüssel eine dünnflüssige Tinktur aus Holzleim und Wasser an, das Mischverhältnis ist nicht so wichtig, es sollte nur nicht zu dick- und nicht zu dünnflüssig sein ^^ eine Saftähnliche Konsistenz hat sich bei mir als Ideal herauskristallisiert.
Wenn man die Tinktur fertig hat nimmt man die Küchenrollenstückchen mit der Pinzette und taucht sie in die Tinktur bis sich die Stückchen schön vollgesogen haben und lässt sie abtropfen damit bei der "Montage" der Kleber nicht auf die Membran tropft.
Die klebergetränkten Stückchen werden nun am Riss der Dustcap angebracht. Dazu legt man sie mit der Pinzette auf den Rand des Risses und drückt sie mit einem Wattestäbchen heran. Das macht man nun solange bis der Riss mit einer Schicht bedeckt ist. Man arbeitet dabei von außen nach innen in Ringen bis der Risse geschlossen ist.
Danach legt man noch mindestens 2-3 Schichten Kreuz und Quer auf die erste Schicht drauf um für mehr Stabilität zu sorgen. Mit den Wattestäbchen wird überflüssige Feuchtigkeit aufgesogen, der Flicke sollte bis Feucht, aber nicht Tropfnass sein bis man mit der Reperatur fertig ist.
Wenn der Riss fertig geflickt ist sollte man zum Trocknen eine Rotlichtlampe nutzen, dadurch geht der Trockenvorgang bedeutend schneller und der Flicken wird härter. Man sollte aber auf den richtigen Abstand achten, damit die Wärme nicht zu hoch wird, eine angenehme Handwärme an der Dustcap ist ideal.
Mit Rotlichtlampe sollte man den Flicken mindestens 24 Stunden durchtrocknen lassen, wenn man ihn bei Raumluft trocknen lässt, dann mindestens 48-72 Stunden. Der Flicken sollte auf jeden Fall gut durchgetrocknet und steif sein bevor man den Lautsprecher wieder spielen lässt.
Wenn man möchte kann man die Optik des Flicken dann noch mit Filzmarkern oder Wasserfarbe verschönern wie man will...

Bei allen Reperaturen an Membranen bleibt zu beachten:
Immer den Lautsprecher vom Verstärker abtrennen. Membranbewegungen induzieren in der Membranspule Ströme die in die Lautsprecherausgänge des Verstärkers fließen. Das kann unter ungünstigen Bedingungen den Verstärker beschädigen. Praktisch habe ich das zwar noch nie erlebt, aber die theoretische Möglichkeit besteht zumindest, also lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen 

so viel zum Thema Membranreperatur vorerst von mir


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

Schöne Ex DDR Lautsprecher, 
Aber wenn die in dem zustand noch längere zeit benuzt worden sind, kannst von ausgehen das die chassis allesamt schrott sind auch wenns hart klingt. Ich würd die Chassis alle komplett austauschen. 
Hier findest alles was du brauchst 
Optoma Beamer Onlineshop -Der Optoma DLP Beamer Händler mit Miet - Service in Leipzig Sachsen im 005-Shop-System von 005-ELektronik-

Das mit den Dustcaps was Fire_inside geschrieben hat, auf garkeinen fall probieren wenn die Sicken hinüber sind !!! Und den tipp mit der membranreperatur ist zwar gut und schön, aber das verändert die TSP Daten geringfügig und dann kanns passieren das die nicht mehr so dolle klingen. 

Kauf dir am besten gleich nen Satz neue Bass Chassis und gut ist.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

> Das mit den Dustcaps was Fire_inside geschrieben hat, auf garkeinen fall probieren wenn die Sicken hinüber sind !!!


Gut das du es nochmal angesprochen hast, für mich war das selbstredend ^^ eine Membran mit kaputter Sicke sollte man auf keinen Fall weiter betreiben, sonst schrottet man die ganz schnell komplett.



> Und den tipp mit der membranreperatur ist zwar gut und schön, aber das verändert die TSP Daten geringfügig und dann kanns passieren das die nicht mehr so dolle klingen.


Membranen mit reparierter Sicke hab ich noch nie gehört, dazu kann ich nix sagen ob es anders klingt. Wenn man aber Fremdsicken verwendet (härter, weicher, kürzer, länger) sind Änderungen im Schwingverhalten durchaus realistisch und führen dann zwangsläufig auch zu einem veränderten Klang.
Aber geflickte Dustcaps haben bei mir noch nie zu hörbar schlechterem Klang geführt. Messtechnisch sind aber bestimmt Unterschiede auszumachen.

Wenn man das Geld reinstecken will ist aber natürlich ein Austausch gegen originale Chassis auf jeden Fall die beste und einfachste Lösung.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

@a_fire_inside_1988 
die selbstreparatur der sicken werde ich denke ich nicht hinbekommen. Ich habe danach mal gegoogelt und gelesen das es für Leien wirklich schwierig sein soll und die arbeit Profis überlassen soll, wie du schon sagtes! Ich habe mit den kaputten Sicken dummerweise auch noch eine Weile die LS am spielen gehabt! 

@dfence
es wird sicherlich beste Lösung sein alles komplett zu tauschen aber auch sehr teuer. Nun steht aber bei den L7114 das diese 8 Ohm sind, auf den Lautsprechern steht jedoch 4 Ohm! Die Orginal Chassis sind ja noch teurer.

Lohnt es sich aus eurer Sicht sich die Lautsprecher zu reparieren?


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

Teuer ? Das sogar noch relativ billig  Qualität kostet halt, grad bei den RFT nochmal zusätzlich weil die eben schon nen seltenheitswert haben. 
Das mit der Ohm zahl wird wohl daran liegen das es einfach keine passenden Ersatzchassis gibt sondern nur so behelfslösungen. 
Natürlich wär es besser die Original Chassis zu kaufen solange man sie noch irgendwie bekommt. 

Ob es sich lohnt, kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich diese RFT nicht gehört habe, aber ich kenne andere RFT und die haben schon nen schönen klang gehabt.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

Ich bin nunmal noch nicht so alt und es sind meine ersten gehversuche auf dem Gebiet! Daher dachte ich es wäre teuer!

Mir hat der Klang gefallen bis die Sicken kaputt waren. Im Lautsprechershop gibt es ja auch Chassis! Ich suche dort grade, oder hat das keinen Zweck?

Edit:
habe etwas gefunden: LS Suche


----------



## nfsgame (15. August 2010)

Jedes Chassis hat andere Parameter (TSP), da hilfts dir herzlich wenig wenn du da ganz andere reinpfuschst. Das wird garantiert anders klingen.
Wenn du die Chassis gegen welche mit anderer Impendanz austauschst musst du zudem die Weiche anpassen.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht  
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher wer es war hier aus dem Forum, der Lautsprecher selberbaut. Was für Kenntnisse nötig und werkzeug und wie hoch ist der schwierigkeitsgrad ein Paar Regallautsprecher selberzubauen? Was könnte man für ca 200€ an Klangqualität bekommen? Ich mag saubere Klang-wiedergabe mit Deteils(eine gute Reproduktion des Stückes) und Bass der wirklich nur dann kommt wenn er im Lied vorhanden ist und nicht wie bei diesen Logitech anlagen wo es die ganze zeit nur dröhnt *kotz*


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

Ich bin einer von dennen der sich seine Boxen selbstbaut  
Kenntnisse brauchst du vorallem im Elektronik bereich, genauso solltest du Handwerklich begabt sein und mit Stichsäge und co sehr gut umgehen können. 
Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich schlecht beurteilen, aber für nen leie zwischen Mittel ( wenn man nen Set mit Boxenvorschlag nimmt ) bis sehr schwer wenn man komplett selbst zusammenstellt. 
Werkzeuge : Bohrmaschine, Stichsäge, optional Kreissäge, Lötkolben, Schraubzwingen, Akkuschrauber ( oder Bohrmaschine ) und Bits.  Ein program zum berechnen der Gehäuse, z.b LSPCAD 

Für 200€ wirst du aber kaum gute Boxen bauen können, denn mehr als die Hälfte geht allein für das Arbeitsmaterial drauf : MDF oder Multiplex Platten, Holzleim, Dübel, Schrauben, Lötzinn. 
Wobei ich für den einstieg empfehlen würde erstmal billigstes Holz zu nehmen, z.b ODF Platten und erstmal üben. 

Ich sag mal so, rechne mal mit gut 300-500€ ohne Arbeitsmaterial ! 

Boxen Selbstbau ist kein billiger Spass, und das sollte man auch nur in angriff nehmen wenn man wirklich freude und spass dran hat, und etwas haben möchte was nicht von der Stange kommt.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

im Elektronikbereich arbeitet mein Onkel der dürfte davon etwas verstehen! Handwerklich bin recht begabt aber eher grobmotoriker Bohrmaschine, Stichsäge dürften kein Problem darstellen mit allem schon oft genug gearbeitet und alles zu haus von dem was du mir genannt hast 

Holzleim, Dübel, Schrauben haben wir massig zu hause  MDF oder Multiplex Platten hab ich leider keine Preise im Kopf und leider auch keine Vorstellung wie viel soetwas kostet! Was ist ODF? 
aber 300-500€ ist dann doch schon zu viel für mich :'( bin eben noch Schüler und Führerschein steht auch bald an!

Aber wenn ich dann meinen ersten Lohn iwann in der Zukunft bekomme und ich interressiert bin und du noch hier tätig bist im Forum werde ich sicherlich auf dich zurück kommen! 

Ich schätze mich jetzt nicht als sehr audiophil ein, ich lege jedoch wert auf hohe Klangqualität, welche sich mit schmalen budget anscheinend nicht verwirklichen lässt!


----------



## Gast12348 (15. August 2010)

Multiplex preise bei nem qm 18mm dicke zwischen 25-60€ je nachdem was für nen Holz es sein soll. 
MDF zwischen 15-25€ ebenfalls 18mm 

Wie komm ich eigentlich auf ODF *g* hätt nich so viel feiern sollen gestern ich meine natürlich OSB !
Das sind grobspanplatten, sehen relativ hässlich aus und die oberflächenbearbeitung ist wirklich der horror. Aber es ist billig, da zahlst zwischen 3-5€ pro qm mit 18mm dicke.

Wie ich schon sagte, Selbstbau ist nie billig ! Eben aus dem grund das es keine massenware ist. 
Wenn dann wären eher produkte von der Stange eher was für dich, da bekommste für weniger Geld schon brauchbares.


----------



## aLbErT_94 (15. August 2010)

danke für die Preisinfos! 

Ich danke erstmal allen beteiligten für die Information  Ich muss jetzt erstmal sehen ob ich das Projekt finaziel gestemmt kriege! 
Daaaankeeeschöön 

Lg Danny


----------

